# Plastic totes/tubs



## smarch (Aug 21, 2014)

I've posted before explaining how my Russian tort 'Nank is currently in a 20gal tank, and how I wanted to build a better enclosure to give him more space in the room I can. But school snuck up on me and in 2 weeks I'll be starting college again so I won't have building time for that. But I still want to get him the heck out of the tank! I know plastic totes/tubs are suggested over tanks anyways, and while I know it'll still be small but it'd be more than he currently has. 

The under bed containers are like the perfect width for where his enclosure sits, but I know they're lower sides that a Russian could easily escape if determined enough, especially with the amount of soil i'd like to put in. Has anyone made make-shift sides or have suggestions? Also i'll need a cover as I have a cat, who's never shown interest in the tank but one wrong trust could be very bad!

suggestions or links to similar threads I couldn't find are appreciated and thanks in advance!


----------



## ShadowRancher (Aug 21, 2014)

I modified one of these (http://www.neatlysmart.com/catalog/...gnj85vTfDg_O8uttQcevbWvi1ntwcrhY7cRoCWLzw_wcB) for my guys when they were small.


----------



## smarch (Aug 21, 2014)

ShadowRancher said:


> I modified one of these (http://www.neatlysmart.com/catalog/...gnj85vTfDg_O8uttQcevbWvi1ntwcrhY7cRoCWLzw_wcB) for my guys when they were small.


 That looks perfect! The edges even look decently tall to put in good amounts of substrate. How did you end up modifying it?


----------



## lisa127 (Aug 21, 2014)

ShadowRancher said:


> I modified one of these (http://www.neatlysmart.com/catalog/...gnj85vTfDg_O8uttQcevbWvi1ntwcrhY7cRoCWLzw_wcB) for my guys when they were small.


Did you order from that site? I'm wondering how much the shipping is for those.


----------



## ShadowRancher (Aug 21, 2014)

lisa127 said:


> Did you order from that site? I'm wondering how much the shipping is for those.


I actually got it at Meijer right after christmas...walmart and other big stores sell them seasonally. You might be able to find them on Amazon for cheaper shipping. That link was just the first that had a picture of what I had.


----------



## ShadowRancher (Aug 21, 2014)

smarch said:


> That looks perfect! The edges even look decently tall to put in good amounts of substrate. How did you end up modifying it?


I cut a hole in the top for light and one in the side that I covered with plexi for viewing (there are pics in this album, http://imgur.com/a/xYiXh)


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Aug 21, 2014)

ShadowRancher said:


> I modified one of these (http://www.neatlysmart.com/catalog/...gnj85vTfDg_O8uttQcevbWvi1ntwcrhY7cRoCWLzw_wcB) for my guys when they were small.


I kind of want to hug you right now  I've been looking for something cheap and durable and big like that for ages! Rubbermaids are SO expensive!
Thank you for sharing that


----------



## AmRoKo (Aug 21, 2014)

If you get those bins right after christmas you can get a huge bargain, I got one of those at walmart after christmas for $8. :>


----------



## smarch (Aug 22, 2014)

AmRoKo said:


> If you get those bins right after christmas you can get a huge bargain, I got one of those at walmart after christmas for $8. :>


 That's pretty much my logic since I don't really want to pay for shipping of something so large. Heck i'd even pay whatever at the start of Christmas season at walmart (mostly because this 20 gal really bugs me and he doesn't get outside roaming in the winter) But 8$!? that's wonderful why cant they have them all the time!?


----------



## smarch (Aug 22, 2014)

ShadowRancher said:


> I actually got it at Meijer right after christmas...walmart and other big stores sell them seasonally. You might be able to find them on Amazon for cheaper shipping. That link was just the first that had a picture of what I had.


 amazon let me down on this one, they have a whole lot of Christmas tree storage bags but no boxes, I have prime and was hoping for awesomely free shipping lol


----------



## jaizei (Aug 22, 2014)

smarch said:


> amazon let me down on this one, they have a whole lot of Christmas tree storage bags but no boxes, I have prime and was hoping for awesomely free shipping lol



I've abused my Prime membership like that many times. 


Try finding a store that carries other items by the same manufacturer. If the store has a relationship with the distributor/carries that manufacturer's products, then they may be able to order it for you with their next 'stock order' so that you avoid paying freight.


----------



## smarch (Aug 22, 2014)

jaizei said:


> I've abused my Prime membership like that many times.
> 
> 
> Try finding a store that carries other items by the same manufacturer. If the store has a relationship with the distributor/carries that manufacturer's products, then they may be able to order it for you with their next 'stock order' so that you avoid paying freight.


 I don't know how I used to function without prime! I'm a student so my membership is half price for now which is great, too bad its my last year, but the $80 (its still 80 right!?) is totally worth it with the 2 day free shipping alone. I'm kind of upset the kindle lending library seems to have vanished to this "kindle unlimited" I don't read enough to pay so much a month, 1 free book a month was good enough for me!

I'll look into stores, but with school staring I may not find the time and it may slip into when they'll already be in stores since Christmas stuff always comes out right after Halloween here


----------



## AmRoKo (Aug 22, 2014)

smarch said:


> That's pretty much my logic since I don't really want to pay for shipping of something so large. Heck i'd even pay whatever at the start of Christmas season at walmart (mostly because this 20 gal really bugs me and he doesn't get outside roaming in the winter) But 8$!? that's wonderful why cant they have them all the time!?



Yeah I wish they did have them all the time, I would even pay the normal price that they sell them at during christmas. I mean it's nice that I would still be able to order one if I absolutely had to have one right now but I'm sure the shipping cost is horrendous lol.


----------



## smarch (Aug 22, 2014)

AmRoKo said:


> Yeah I wish they did have them all the time, I would even pay the normal price that they sell them at during christmas. I mean it's nice that I would still be able to order one if I absolutely had to have one right now but I'm sure the shipping cost is horrendous lol.


 I was surfing amazon and ended up looking at stock tubs (which I know I don't have the room for lol) but one was like 70$ but with $57 more in shipping!! I darn near passed out lol!


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Aug 22, 2014)

Shop Walmart or Target for cheap Rubbermaid tubs. Or tractor supply company for stock tanks. They're not expensive.


----------



## lynnedit (Aug 22, 2014)

Definitely check out Feed stores for stock tanks. Toward the end of summer, they could have them on sale.
The xmas tree storage bins are great, but only available at/after Xmas. 
Meanwhile, how about a 50-55 gal tote if all else fails? They should be <$20 at places like Walmart or Home Depot.
You still have higher sides, bigger than a 20 gal tank, and you can cut the middle out of that lid and zip tie wire to the opening to keep the cat out.


----------



## doc_hobo (Aug 23, 2014)

If You Have An Old Book Case Or Can Find On Free On Craigslist That Could work


----------



## lisa127 (Aug 24, 2014)

I had an old dresser in the garage I wasn't using. I laid it on it's back and took out the drawers and ribs. Then I put wheels on the back turned bottom and lined it with a tarp cut to fit. That has worked great for my larger box turtle.

My smaller box turtle is still in a 50 gallon Rubbermaid, though I think it's getting too small now. I'm going to look for a cheap bookcase when I start getting paid again.


----------



## smarch (Aug 26, 2014)

doc_hobo said:


> If You Have An Old Book Case Or Can Find On Free On Craigslist That Could work


Hmmm never thought of craigslist for a bookcase (I don't even have enough for me!) And I plan to use the bookcase idea as soon as I have my own place... unfortunately now I am short on space, hence the 20 gal on bad advice that sounded great at the time because it worked perfect for me. So I have a lot of space issues that I unfortunately have to work around, the biggest problem with book cases is the width since it would significantly hang over my desk. But I'll definitely remember I can get them on craigslist since i'm a dummy and never thought of that and probably would have bought a new one in the future!


----------



## smarch (Aug 26, 2014)

lynnedit said:


> Definitely check out Feed stores for stock tanks. Toward the end of summer, they could have them on sale.
> The xmas tree storage bins are great, but only available at/after Xmas.
> Meanwhile, how about a 50-55 gal tote if all else fails? They should be <$20 at places like Walmart or Home Depot.
> You still have higher sides, bigger than a 20 gal tank, and you can cut the middle out of that lid and zip tie wire to the opening to keep the cat out.


 I was looking at the 55gal totes because I know theyre cheap and readily available, but are they really that much bigger than my 20 gal where he'd be walking around? I looked at them and that's what made me hesitate because they really looked like it would only be a small difference... maybe I was looking at a different type than people here know?


----------



## AmRoKo (Aug 26, 2014)

Have you though about combining two big plastic totes together with a tunnel between them? I have seen that done a few times here and you can either makeshift the lids or use some ply wood to make tops to hold light fixtures and keep humidity in. :>


----------



## smarch (Aug 26, 2014)

AmRoKo said:


> Have you though about combining two big plastic totes together with a tunnel between them? I have seen that done a few times here and you can either makeshift the lids or use some ply wood to make tops to hold light fixtures and keep humidity in. :>


 I'll have to surf the forums to find examples, because I have thought about it but then thought about sharp plastic edges and figured no one did it, but if people here do I guess that's not a big problem to fix. I'll have to look tomorrow and see what I can do. And keeping humidity is a huge plus! I never had a problem until I put in soil instead of mulch (we have a safe yard so I just dug it up) and all of a sudden its dry as heck and i'm constantly having to add water, I plan to get coco-coir to add in but figure i'll wait till I know what I'm doing with my tank before anything.


----------



## lynnedit (Aug 26, 2014)

My 20 gal tank (hatchling) is 2.5 feet long and 12" wide. I believe the 55 gal totes are closer to 42" x 21" wide.
That is a decent increase.
example-
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Rubbermaid-54-gal-Roughneck-Hi-Top-Tote-FG3A05H2MICBL/100673965


----------



## lynnedit (Aug 26, 2014)

Here is an example of two connected. I would add a light (regular) to the dark side and cut down the lid for the bridge to prevent escapes, but it is a nice idea.


----------



## smarch (Aug 26, 2014)

lynnedit said:


> My 20 gal tank (hatchling) is 2.5 feet long and 12" wide. I believe the 55 gal totes are closer to 42" x 21" wide.
> That is a decent increase.
> example-
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Rubbermaid-54-gal-Roughneck-Hi-Top-Tote-FG3A05H2MICBL/100673965


 Yeah I've been looking at the wrong totes then haha I've been looking at the deeper smaller ones at walmart and stuff, this is good. It wouldn't be a permanent solution, just a few years, but you'd say this is definitely better for my Russian than the 20 gal, even though its not ideal it'll be good? He does get out a lot in the summer, its the winter he gets aggravated and I try to let him roam our carpet now and then since its warm enough but its boring for him and not "tortoise safe" so he gets a very close eye ... he des not like me shadowing him lol.


----------



## lisa127 (Aug 26, 2014)

lynnedit said:


> My 20 gal tank (hatchling) is 2.5 feet long and 12" wide. I believe the 55 gal totes are closer to 42" x 21" wide.
> That is a decent increase.
> example-
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Rubbermaid-54-gal-Roughneck-Hi-Top-Tote-FG3A05H2MICBL/100673965


Everyone always says they are 21 wide by 42 long. That is the measurement at the very top where the animal does not live. The space the animal utilizes is about the equivalent of a 40 gallon breeder aquarium.


----------



## lisa127 (Aug 26, 2014)

smarch said:


> I'll have to surf the forums to find examples, because I have thought about it but then thought about sharp plastic edges and figured no one did it, but if people here do I guess that's not a big problem to fix. I'll have to look tomorrow and see what I can do. And keeping humidity is a huge plus! I never had a problem until I put in soil instead of mulch (we have a safe yard so I just dug it up) and all of a sudden its dry as heck and i'm constantly having to add water, I plan to get coco-coir to add in but figure i'll wait till I know what I'm doing with my tank before anything.


I've been wanting to connect a couple for my box turtle. I haven't done it yet. I was thinking of maybe using a bucket (like those kind you find on the endcaps at Lowes) and cutting out the closed end to use that as a tunnel. I don't know if I'm explaining it well enough.


----------



## smarch (Aug 26, 2014)

lisa127 said:


> Everyone always says they are 21 wide by 42 long. That is the measurement at the very top where the animal does not live. The space the animal utilizes is about the equivalent of a 40 gallon breeder aquarium.


 Well even if that's the case its still an upgrade from my 20L ... they just happen to look smaller... then again I guess they don't live at the very bottom where I've been looking either


----------



## smarch (Aug 26, 2014)

lisa127 said:


> I've been wanting to connect a couple for my box turtle. I haven't done it yet. I was thinking of maybe using a bucket (like those kind you find on the endcaps at Lowes) and cutting out the closed end to use that as a tunnel. I don't know if I'm explaining it well enough.


 Oh no that's explained perfect, that's a good idea! After getting the link to the tote at home depot I know I will only be able to have the 1 for now, since before I was looking at the deeper smaller bottomed ones. That's a pretty brilliant idea you have with that bucket!


----------



## smarch (Aug 26, 2014)

Well totes are off, I told my dad and he was like "Do you know how big that is!?" I looked it up and yeah the 42 inches long is where the problem would be. but my dad has told me he has extra plywood around and would gladly build a custom one to fit where i'm going to put it. It'll be a little smaller, but I'm going to work on convincing him to build a little second story hide area. I'll start a new thread about table building and sealing if I need more on that


----------



## lisa127 (Aug 27, 2014)

smarch said:


> Oh no that's explained perfect, that's a good idea! After getting the link to the tote at home depot I know I will only be able to have the 1 for now, since before I was looking at the deeper smaller bottomed ones. That's a pretty brilliant idea you have with that bucket!


Hopefully it works as planned!


----------

